# Houston Boat Show Sucks



## Reel Intimidator (May 28, 2008)

Myself and 4 buddies went and spent our $50.00 to get in and park. Paid $32 for 4 beers and the show sucks. There is nothing for anybody interested in Offshore. Only had 5 or 6 boats over 30 foot and very little offshore tackle of any kind. Guess I'm done with the Houston show and making plans for the Miami show now. 
Don't waste your money unless you want to look at ski boats and RVs.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Plenty of ski boats and pontoon boats


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

Flat Natural Born said:


> Plenty of ski boats and pontoon boats


That's what I was worried about, I live 5 miles away and almost went today I have never been but I don't want to walk around and look at ski boats and random stuff.

Are Shallow Sport, Haynie and SCB there? Also are there any floriday style skiffs?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Never understood the concept...They want you to spend $40 to park & entry...Just to have the opportunity to spend more money. hwell:


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

that did seem like a lot of pontoon boats


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

My trip yesterday:

$10 to park
$10 to get in
+/- $500 to leave.....


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Blame it on the Texans, if they would have made the playoffs, it would have been changed or cancelled?


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Boat shopping*

I usually just look on the 2cool boat classifieds, a lot cheaper than going to the boat show !!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wait for the in water boat show, there will be a much bigger variety of offshore boats then.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Definitely allot of ski boats. I saw 2 boats that caught my eye. 24 shalliw sport white and black.. misleading price..... shallow stalker 24

i did see the blazer gts 22, very nice boat


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I may be in the minority but I enjoy going to the show every year. I have my boat and not looking to buy a new one. I enjoyed seeing the new boats, features, new Evinrude engines etc. Not to mention being able to visit with my buddies who are working the show for their respective companies. As far as paying the $10 to park and $10 entry fee, I'd much rather pay that to be inside a nice air conditioned facility vs sitting across the street in an open lot while its cold and rainy. I didn't see a ton of offshore boats either but they bring what sells. Im looking forward to bringing my son every year. What else is there to do on a cold, rainy, windy January day anyway? Besides staying home and watching NFL playoffs? Lifes too short to complain about one of better Boat/RV shows in the country.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

At least you could buy beer. I went to the car show in Ft. Worth a couple of months back and the atmosphere inside the convention center was like a funeral - and to top it all off they weren't selling any beer. Definitely my last car show in Cowtown.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

We had a great time! Stella on draft, tons of new stuff, great folks! It is not Miami, but it is not bad...


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

A Flask solves those problems real quick..


----------



## w squared (Sep 16, 2014)

I went on Friday with my wife...and despite all of the pontoon boats and ski boats, she was perfectly happy to wander around for a full five hours looking at small and mid-sized fishing boats with me. While I didn't see a pile of big offshore boats, there looked to be a pretty good variety of bay boats and some selection in smaller v-hull stuff.

$30 spent for the two of us - much cheaper than most of the ways that you can enjoy spending 5 hours "on the town"!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Break
Out
Another
Thousand


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I went, and admit not for the offshore guys much. But for bay and flats guys seems to be a lot. I saw what I considered to be a lot of aluminum boats. I enjoy the booths where rod makers are, Safe Floor, trolling motors, just different companies involved in boats and fishing. After several days of nasty weather, I enjoyed getting out.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Assuming he is there, the old guy who regrinds butcher knives into filet knives is the best part of the show.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

After going to the Miami boat show I'd never waste the time going to the houston boat show again. It pales in comparison. Miami does it up right.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Wha..*



Mick R. said:


> At least you could buy beer. I went to the car show in Ft. Worth a couple of months back and the atmosphere inside the convention center was like a funeral - and to top it all off they weren't selling any beer. Definitely my last car show in Cowtown.


Wait, wait, wait, hold on!!! Did you say NO BEER??


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you to all the vendors that were there. Some of us do appreciate all the work it takes to set up , tear down , and maintain a presence for the duration of the show. It was great to see some of the improvements, and design changes in some of the boats. Plenty of rod vendors there too, great to see all in one place and try out and compare. I enjoyed the show as I do every year and wish all vendors well in 2015. I hope to see all of you next year.
Gulfcoastal


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

gulfcoastal said:


> Thank you to all the vendors that were there. Some of us do appreciate all the work it takes to set up , tear down , and maintain a presence for the duration of the show. It was great to see some of the improvements, and design changes in some of the boats. Plenty of rod vendors there too, great to see all in one place and try out and compare. I enjoyed the show as I do every year and wish all vendors well in 2015. I hope to see all of you next year.
> Gulfcoastal


X2


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

topwatrout said:


> A Flask solves those problems real quick..


Or an opportunity to go a couple of hours without a drink,


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I stand in support of the exhibitors and promoters of the show. The trade show business is just that, "a business." The Houston Sports Authority gets the parking fee, the door fee is collected by the promoter and the exhibitors pay the promoter to have a booth. The exhibitors do this in exchange for getting the word out and selling their product or service. The promoter does this to make a profit. As was mentioned in a previous post, it may not be worth the expense for an offshore vender to have a presence. That would not be the fault of the promoter as the vendors ultimately decide if they want to participate.

Many of the exhibitors have profiles here on 2Cool. To come on here and say that it sucks and others jump on the band wagon is a clear violation of the forum rules. It is a gripe about a business see rule #6. I say nix this thread! :slimer:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

There are people in this world to whom you could hand a bar of gold, and they would ***** because it wasn't polished to their liking.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

It's always been a good place to get ideas for improvements to my old rig.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> I stand in support of the exhibitors and promoters of the show. The trade show business is just that, "a business." The Houston Sports Authority gets the parking fee, the door fee is collected by the promoter and the exhibitors pay the promoter to have a booth. The exhibitors do this in exchange for getting the word out and selling their product or service. The promoter does this to make a profit. As was mentioned in a previous post, it may not be worth the expense for an offshore vender to have a presence. That would not be the fault of the promoter as the vendors ultimately decide if they want to participate.
> 
> Many of the exhibitors have profiles here on 2Cool. To come on here and say that it sucks and others jump on the band wagon is a clear violation of the forum rules. It is a gripe about a business see rule #6. I say nix this thread! :slimer:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php


Disagree. I found the start of this thread useful. the guy said it was not a good value for him, and if you were in the offshore market, the show was not for you. He did not bash exhibitors.

Be careful about asking for censorship. Without a little color, this site would have died 15 years ago. Besides, I like it when folks **** me off a little bit. It reminds me that I am not dead, yet.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

*crazy*



MikeV said:


> Or an opportunity to go a couple of hours without a drink,


Not possible


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bobby Miller said:


> Disagree. I found the start of this thread useful. the guy said it was not a good value for him, and if you were in the offshore market, the show was not for you. He did not bash exhibitors.
> 
> Be careful about asking for censorship. Without a little color, this site would have died 15 years ago. Besides, I like it when folks **** me off a little bit. It reminds me that I am not dead, yet.


You have the right to disagree. I mentioned exhibitors as a courtesy because many are 2coolers.

The point about it being a gripe against a business is that the OP is complaining about an actual business. The promoter of the boat show is a private for profit business that rents the NRG center. It is not the City of Houston or the Sports Authority. It would be the same as somebody complaining about a transmission shop or a grocery store and saying it sucks. He did not say it was not a good value, he said it sucked.

To be able to post you have to be a member and I have seen member privileges revoked by not adhering to the rules, that would not be censorship. My 2 cents but the fact that the site has been successful for the past 15 years is that there are rules.

But by all means, check out the Miami boat show. I am sure there are many spinning rod builders there. :biggrin:


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

I went...I had fun...now I'm home enjoying a beer


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> I am sure there are many spinning rod builders there. :biggrin:


......well played sir, well played....


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

Seemed like lots of medium to high end bay & flats boats. Some good kayak displays. The total offshore experience-- Lures, boats, etc. seemed missing. They had a few Gradys & Whalers but I didn't see a single cat hull. There sure aren't nearly the guides there used to be. That's my favorite part.


----------



## Getting shallow (Apr 6, 2013)

gulfcoastal said:


> Thank you to all the vendors that were there. Some of us do appreciate all the work it takes to set up , tear down , and maintain a presence for the duration of the show. It was great to see some of the improvements, and design changes in some of the boats. Plenty of rod vendors there too, great to see all in one place and try out and compare. I enjoyed the show as I do every year and wish all vendors well in 2015. I hope to see all of you next year.
> Gulfcoastal


X3

I had a great time as usual being that it is a family tradition to go and to have fun. I will have a hard time waiting until next year when i think my son will be of age to enjoy it as well.


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

I took the wife on Saturday. I walked away with the knowledge that I would have to spend $50k to replace my existing boat. I'm am now very happy with my current boat. The wife saw that we can upgrade our old pop up camper to a hard side RV for around $20k. She was more excited than I when we left.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I used to go every year. The last time I went a few years back I left, thinking, where is the rest of the show.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Left there at 5:45 tonight and it was like a ghost town. There were some aisles that we were literally the only people on. Overall, I thought it was a good show.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I went today and had a great time. I know a lot of the vendors and it was good getting together with some old friends.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I always enjoy the Boat Show. I had a 11yr and 13yr old grandsons with parents in attendance that completely enjoyed aluminum boats, bay boats, offshore boats, rods, reels, campers, guides, and pretty girls galore! Some may expect that the show exhibits a bit more to your expectation while missing all of the opportunities. It is simply a show to explore inshore or offshore along with some land based options. Good show in my book.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

So far we have had a good show. Crowds are up from the past few years. Overall I think its a decent show.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Keep in mind, Houston is a Dealer show meaning only local dealers are invited and allowed to be there.
Miami is a manufactures show, it's like to super bowl of marine manufactures not the local dealers.

Think about it though. Oil is dropping like a rock and the offshore regulations are really hurting the blue water angler, why would a dealer waste floor space on a rig that less than 5% of the attendees are able to purchase.

John


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

bobkalm said:


> Seemed like lots of medium to high end bay & flats boats. Some good kayak displays. The total offshore experience-- Lures, boats, etc. seemed missing. They had a few Gradys & Whalers but* I didn't see a single cat hull.* There sure aren't nearly the guides there used to be. That's my favorite part.


There were about 4 off-shore cat hulls off in the front left corner. A few Glacier Bay's and one Twin Vee. That twin-vee seemed like a pretty good deal for a "starter" offshore boat. 26' cat, twin 140 4-strokes, $69k. Not a lot of storage, though.

If you ignore all the pontoon, bass, and ski boats, (which I do) you were left with a lot of 18' to 24' bay boats. I was looking for something that would fit in a garage. In that category, there was the 2 mowdy scooters and one Dargle scooter, and a few tin boats. Actually, I like tin boats, and was looking forward to seeing some. Most all the tin boat dealers had brought the (again) 18'-24' CC bay boats, and not many of the smaller tiller / duck boats.

In the "Salesman say stoopid things" category, I had the JHP lady tell me that she has "lots of customers" fit 19' JH in a 20' garage - because the boat is only 18'6. I asked where they put the 3' of motor, and got a blank stare... LOL.

Last disappointment - not much fishing stuff, but lots of spa, fudge, eyeglass cleaner, knives, real-estate, home decor, and other stuff. I think I saw 5 rod vendors, 2-3 tackle shops, and zero lure makers. I was hoping to get a decent spinning reel and rod for my son, but no go. Guess I will have to wait till the holder fishing show. Or just go to Academy.

Over all, I had fun.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Used to take the kids to the boat show Told them we were going to disney land. Man they can tear some stuff up. they loved the RV's the best. Pretty funny to talk to the guys about boat financing to see how ridiculous they can get with it. 10 years financing on a jon boat but yeah, it gets old after been there more than twice. Not in the cards for us anymore.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I found the area with the guides, outfitters, and tackle hard to navigate. some aisles did not go all the way through. Found my self circling back to make sure I did not miss anything. Decided I can't justify the kind of boat I would want and booked a bunch of trips with a friend of mine.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Plenty of mattresses there


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree on supporting the exhibitors. I have a buddy, member here also, who has been going to the show for probably 30 years. It is a LOT of work and they spend countless hours prepping boats, time there, then the clean up/return to their shop. It is a business investment for them, but also one of those "necessary evils" in the boat selling business. I try to go every year and I don't even own a boat right now. But I might!!!!


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

The Houston Boat Show is a longtime tradition, although I have found it in recent years to be just a depressing shadow of its former glory.

The Miami Show is only 5 days long - The 10 days for the Houston Show is entirely too long. I think it would be much better if they reduced it to 2 3-day weekends or maybe even one Thursday to Sunday show, as well as having it a little further away from Christmas/New Years Day.

That said, I will probably be going to see old friends and drink a $8 beer or 2...:brew::brew:


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

The seemingly out of whack ratio of bay boats to offshore is reflective of the real world market....vendors/dealers pay a substantial fee for space at the boat show and it aint for pleasing window shoppers/tire kickers. Hang out at BBT or Cypress Cove on a saturday in July and you will see 6 or 8 or more inshore boats launching for every twin engine tuna killer.

That said I 'm with with the OP in spirit, drooling over a 42' yellowfin is waaay cooler than 3 acres of bay boats.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Blame it on the Texans, if they would have made the playoffs, it would have been changed or cancelled?


Not true. Even if they would have clinched, still wouldn't have hosted. I like the way you think though..


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

hilton said:


> The Houston Boat Show is ... a depressing shadow of its former glory.


Last time I went was 3 years ago. Not impressed. 
Headed to Miami in Feb instead.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Ft Lauderdale in October is a freekin boat show. It'll make you feel pretty puney


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

*show*

You guys are spoiled bad. Yall need to come to the San Antonio show if you want to see depressing!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Blackgar said:


> You guys are spoiled bad. Yall need to come to the San Antonio show if you want to see depressing!


Yea no kidding. I go to the San Antonio one just to get out of the house


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Since I"m in the market for a motor home, I went to the boat show on Sunday. For my $28 entry fee (parking $10, admission $10, first and only beer $8) I was disappointed. I was not real sure I was at the boat show when I walked in and saw the first display area. There were mattresses and more mattresses on display. Guess they floated but I didn't inquire. But next to the mattresses were massage chairs. You had to be 21 to check them out. Did not know what the chairs were massaging. You had to be 21 to sit in them. i was definitely going to pass on testing them in public. Overall, was disappointed as it the show looked looked more like a high end flea market than the boat shows I remember.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Blackgar said:


> You guys are spoiled bad. Yall need to come to the San Antonio show if you want to see depressing!


I see your SA boat show and raise you the Victoria Boat show. Dozen and a half boat parked inside the Victoria Mall. On the plus side, admission was free...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I had a good time spent money at hook spit badd marine H n H rods and got to talk to a few 2coolers, boats what boats,I did fall in love with a shallow sport with a vhull and sides.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I had a good time at the show this year. However,the show time schedule for opening the joint was completely out of line. If you are going with a mind set of just looking or comparing you just might enjoy it. If you are planning on purchasing a boat with the expectations of saving some money you will be extremely disappointed.
I would say 75% fresh water boats, 20% bay boats and 5% offshore. 

The blue water boats they had on display were magnificent. It was pontoon boat crazy. There was every configuration possible for that catagory. Dual 300's on a pontoon with full bar and slippin slide  .. I saw only a couple mfg's of flats boats no Shoalwater or Haynie represented.

The only thing I bought was a drone LOL!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Does the Houston Boat Show have a new manager? For many years it was the same guy, now the one I see being interviewed on TV is unknown to me.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

After moving to Housto 
N a few years ago, I was really excited to going to the boat show expecting it to be so much bigger and better than the Dallas show. The 2013 show was a major dissappointment, however, with a very small selection of shallow water boats present. Too many ski boats, pontoons, and RV's. Did figure on going back. 
Went yesterday with my wife and was pleasantly surprised. True, not too many blue water boats there as I would have expected, but I counted around 11 shallow water mfr's on hand not counting the Blue Wave style tunnel boats, aluminum, or poling skiffs. Not nearly as many RV's so more room for boats. 
Didn't get to browse the way I prefer, so I'll be going alone next time. 
I was, however, disappointed that Majek chose not to show their new cat. 
All in all, a good show and I wish all vendors, good selling!


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

I would agree that the Houston Boat show isn't as good as it used to be.

With that said, some people are just going to complain regardless. I mean, it's $10 to park plus $10 entry. So, a car load of 4 people can see the show for $50. For what things cost these days, $50 isn't bad for a few hours of entertainment. Geesh, the freakin movies cost that much. How about a round of golf for four people?

Sure, the food and beer are overpriced. Simple solution, eat or drink before or after. I like to tip a few back as much as the next guy, but I can hang a few hours at a boat show without a beer.


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

Getting on my soap box:

Since this is very popular website many in the boating industry read through these posts. I am sure that the vendors read through the posts regularly all year long and they draw upon the feedback posted here as to how to market certain products or ideas and to whom. With all of the negativity in the responses about the quality of the show, I am sure some of the vendors wrestle with the question of "Should we participate in the boat show this year or not?".

As a business owner, I have to make decisions as to where to invest our hard earned dollars - particularly in marketing. I can tell you that if I was reading about an event that I invested in and that reading was negative, I would probably think twice about participating in the event as a vendor.

However, as a fan of fishing, boating and the outdoors in general, I attend the local boat show (San Antonio) and I have even went to the Houston Show and the Robstown Show and to the Rock the Dock event. I attend all of these events to show my support to the vendors that contribute each year so the boat shows can go on.

I challenge all of the nay-sayers out there to provide some feedback about their experience at the boat shows through the official channels for the various boat shows so that things can be modified, improved on or altered in order to make next years boat show better than this years.

I, myself, enjoy fishing, boating and the outdoors and paying for entry and parking is a small price to walk around and talk shop with all of the vendors.

And please, thank the vendors at the shows for their participation.

Stepping off the soap box now:


Humble Fisherman


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Ken Lovell and his son run the show and have for many years.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

The best boat shows were when they were when they were in the Astro arena and Astro hall. You name it, it was there as far as boats go, then you could walk across to the Astro hall and all kinds of guides and outfitters were there. Alot of them would even bring in coolers of iced down fish to put in front of there booths.


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> I stand in support of the exhibitors and promoters of the show. The trade show business is just that, "a business." The Houston Sports Authority gets the parking fee, the door fee is collected by the promoter and the exhibitors pay the promoter to have a booth. The exhibitors do this in exchange for getting the word out and selling their product or service. The promoter does this to make a profit. As was mentioned in a previous post, it may not be worth the expense for an offshore vender to have a presence. That would not be the fault of the promoter as the vendors ultimately decide if they want to participate.
> 
> Many of the exhibitors have profiles here on 2Cool. To come on here and say that it sucks and others jump on the band wagon is a clear violation of the forum rules. It is a gripe about a business see rule #6. I say nix this thread! :slimer:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php


now this is what I call a genuine jr. moderator


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Blackgar said:


> You guys are spoiled bad. Yall need to come to the San Antonio show if you want to see depressing!


I went last year, the night it was near freezing cold and pouring rain. Was my first boat show.

Was also my 2nd date.

11 months later, I have 2 boats and the same girl.

it was life changing night.:cheers:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Andrea1973 said:


> now this is what I call a genuine jr. moderator


Indeed!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I went yesterday and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes, the boat show is good times.
PM me if you are going to come back.



**** Chaser said:


> I went yesterday and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

went today and was pleasantly surprised after reading this thread. was a lot of vendor spots which is what I was there for pretty much. don't get the complaints about the boats though seemed to be a lot of pretty much anything you would want around the bay, not too many bluewater boats but did see a decent amount of them. lots oof pontoon and ski boats but not the majority in my opinion.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Back in the 80's this Houston show was fantastic. I especially enjoyed the wide array of sailboats, which was my then-new, passion. I'd been fishing the G-bay system since youth, so i felt i knew about the fishing boats, but there were still many, many good all-purpose fishing to look at. I don't think there are many sailboats at the Houston show any more. 

In the 80's I made a fraction of my current salary, but I could look at the bigger boats and knew I could buy one if I wanted, with a little bank help. Today, even the moderate boats are essentially out of reach for me despite the higher earnings; not to mention that many of the guys selling them have an arrogant approach and aren't much interested in your questions if they don't already know you. 

Comparing the show here to that in Ft. Lauderdale or Miami is somewhat humorous. Going to one of those shows is a unique, fun, fantastic experience, but it's a whole different league, and show history, and show culture. If you made the same comparison for fishing, then you'd be inclined to ditch the Texas coast and only go to SW Florida and the keys, to wet a line.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

mad dog said:


> The best boat shows were when they were when they were in the Astro arena and Astro hall. You name it, it was there as far as boats go, then you could walk across to the Astro hall and all kinds of guides and outfitters were there. Alot of them would even bring in coolers of iced down fish to put in front of there booths.


YES!

(And baseball in the Astrodome was great fun in those days, too.)


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I would agree



mad dog said:


> The best boat shows were when they were when they were in the Astro arena and Astro hall. You name it, it was there as far as boats go, then you could walk across to the Astro hall and all kinds of guides and outfitters were there. Alot of them would even bring in coolers of iced down fish to put in front of there booths.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chaco said:


> YES!
> 
> (And baseball in the Astrodome was great fun in those days, too.)


Have they torn the dome down yet? Sorry to butt in .


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I took my 3-yr old son yesterday...his 3rd time!

We'll definitely be going back next year, and maybe even this Saturday.

I feel they had a little bit of everything, and a lot of some. For those looking for bluewater boats, the first thing I saw was a big ol' Yellowfin and a few monster Grady Whites. The Contenders were there, as were the Capes. There were a few new lines I'm not even familiar with. There was even a big motor yacht/houseboat. This isn't Miami, but I feel like there was more offshore this year than there has been in the past 2 years.

Bay, Ski, and Pontoons galore!

My Boy and I had a time carrying on a tradition. We look forward to it every year. I saw a few good deals, considered some, and left with a bag of cinnamon pecans. Had a blast and can't wait for next year.

Thanks to the vendors and dealers!

SQ


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Dome still there


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

daniel7930 said:


> Yea no kidding. I go to the San Antonio one just to get out of the house


 Austin is worse.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

capt. david said:


> Ken Lovell and his son run the show and have for many years.


Yes, I just couldn't remember his name. Ken used to have a dealership on Hwy90. I guess that's his son I'm seeing on TV. Ken must be getting on up there in years.


----------



## Luckysam (Jun 14, 2013)

I think I got my money's worth. I appreciate the turn out from those that exhibited. I actually spent two days there and was able to get a good look at five of the boats I am considering. Now I just need to drive to two location to look at the others. I saved time and gas. 

I was able to speak with the principle owners of three of the brands. I was looking at the Cat style boats for a change. The Dargel, Shallow Sport X3, Mowdy and also the Majek 25 extreme and JHB for good measure. Talked to the engine reps, attended two seminars. I linked up with a guide, picked up a rod and some Big Nasty's.

I found a local vendor for electronics and spoke to the reps to try and dial my current unit in. So for some it was a decent deal. I've blown $100.00 on a lot worse....


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Wife and i went today. It was ok. It was something to do & stay warm and out of the rain.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

ShawnQ said:


> I took my 3-yr old son yesterday...his 3rd time!
> 
> We'll definitely be going back next year, and maybe even this Saturday.
> 
> ...


 Has your son noticed the decline?


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Chuckybrown said:


> My trip yesterday:
> 
> $10 to park
> $10 to get in
> +/- $500 to leave.....


Went today.
$10 to park
$30 to get in
+$600 to leave

Good thing I didn't get the new depth side scan 3 in one package I wanted or it would have been worse.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Got some pics of a few cool things.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Customs boat.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Yea like they need that !,,,,,! Tax dollars hard at work ! LOL


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

My favorite at the show was the pontoon with the twin 300's on it.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Thought the boat show this year was pretty good. Went today and came out ahead. Bought two american rodsmith rods on sale, checked out alot of the vendors and saw some things I would be buying if I buy a boat. This is the first year in a long time I felt like the salesmen were being pushy, but that was only a couple of booths, and thats what its all about. Maybe it was because i didnt dress like a poor slob like i normally do. Hahaha


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I got a good pic of a 2cool sponsor.....


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

We went open day last Friday me and my dad, they had a great selection of bay, ski, and pontoons, rvs. Last year they had a better selection of offshore boats like the big whalers. We had fun and enjoyed ourselves, my dad was surprised at a ski boat boat show special price was $137,000


----------

